# Non Smoking venues in Dubai



## michellebell85 (May 24, 2010)

Does anyone know of any clubs/bars/pubs which are non smoking in Dubai? I just can't seem to get used to stinging eyes and clothes smelling of smoke again.

So far, ive picked up that inside Barasti is non smoking but thats it. Any suggestions on where to go out where smoking doesn't happen inside?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

michellebell85 said:


> Does anyone know of any clubs/bars/pubs which are non smoking in Dubai? I just can't seem to get used to stinging eyes and clothes smelling of smoke again.
> 
> So far, ive picked up that inside Barasti is non smoking but thats it. Any suggestions on where to go out where smoking doesn't happen inside?


I'm a non-smoker as well and hate the fact that you can't ever go to any club without coming out smelling like an ashtray! I believe there was a drive a while back to ban smoking in all establishments that serve food but I'm not sure how far that went (don't really keep up to date with the news). I would hazard a guess though that clubs, bars, etc would very likely be exempted from this rule as apart from bar snacks, most of them do not actually serve any food.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bidi Bondi on the Palm is non-smoking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Nezzesaussi (sp?, the sports bar, in the Al Manzil hotel is non smoking.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

LOADS of bars are non smoking these days. However, as there are no many in town, it might help to specify an areas so we can give you a list.
-


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Elph, do you know of any others in the downtown/Old town island area?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nola said:


> Elph, do you know of any others in the downtown/Old town island area?


There is a little bar in the Mango Tree restaurant that's nice, but it's all a bit new around there for me. What about the bars in the two Address hotels?

All of Emirates Towers is non-smoking so that gives you several options (Scarletts, The Agency, Vu's etc)
-


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> There is a little bar in the Mango Tree restaurant that's nice, but it's all a bit new around there for me. What about the bars in the two Address hotels?
> 
> All of Emirates Towers is non-smoking so that gives you several options (Scarletts, The Agency, Vu's etc)
> -


Thanks for that, will try those. The bars in the Address are smoking, tho


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

has Scarlet banned smoking again ?? it was non-smoking...and then started to be smoking again....Vu's the bar on top was always smoking...at least until end of April this year when I left Dubai....


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Good point, as I haven't been in either since probably April or May and they were both smoking then, but I guess it's possible they have changed since then


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

michellebell85 said:


> Does anyone know of any clubs/bars/pubs which are non smoking in Dubai? I just can't seem to get used to stinging eyes and clothes smelling of smoke again.
> 
> So far, ive picked up that inside Barasti is non smoking but thats it. Any suggestions on where to go out where smoking doesn't happen inside?


omg tell me about it. Its really gross plus it takes days to get the smell completely off my hair!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

newbie913 said:


> omg tell me about it. Its really gross plus it takes days to get the smell completely off my hair!!


Yep, although it's nearly as bad outside sometimes. I hate it when I'm sitting outside and people at the table beside light up bleech


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Nezesaussi, Al Manzil Hotel in Downtown is completely non smoking


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Nezesaussi, Al Manzil Hotel in Downtown is completely non smoking


Yes - I mentioned that one earlier in this thread. Good sports bar with great food


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> has Scarlet banned smoking again ?? it was non-smoking...and then started to be smoking again....Vu's the bar on top was always smoking...at least until end of April this year when I left Dubai....


Last time I was in (during World Cup), smoking was permitted which is a shame. I understood they had banned it as Emirates Towers was classed as a shopping mall but they have obviously managed to bodyswerve that particular inconvenience.


----------

